
System76 Launches Threadripper Workstations - mivvy
https://system76.com/threadripper
======
excitednumber
System 76 has pretty good customer support and help entry level folks enter
the *nix market, which is cool. Their cases are kinda poop quality tho.

~~~
akasian
Can you elaborate on the specific poop? Do they just not hold up?

~~~
samstave
I have had several S76 Laptops - and all of them, the cases are plastic and
very chintzy. Several had screws fall out inside the case and rattle around,
but this is all Clevo's fault...

:-(

Their support has been fantastic, and although I switched back to other
machines - I still would buy one.

The bang-for-the-buck on the guts was really good (cant comment on the value
of this Threadripper box though...)

As an aside; the Michael Dell "How I built this" podcast ep is worth a
listen...

~~~
nickik
The case for the Workstations are produced by them so I don't think we learn
anything from the Laptops.

------
webpaymentsguy
As far as ads go, this was the most convincing sell I've seen for a high end
computer in a long time. Good job to whoever is doing the marketing.

~~~
zmmmmm
Perhaps to their target market ... I looked at it and thought 'hmmm, 44
seconds to do a simple image transform sounds pretty slow ....'. I assume it
was a very high resolution image or thousands of slices or something but
without them stating those metrics it was a bit meaningless to me.

edit: OK I downloaded the image and see it's gigantic ... I reckon they should
at least hint at that for the folks who are not quite over the threshold of
spending the time to do their experiment ...

~~~
deedree
The universe is big..

------
personjerry
Or build it yourself and save $2000

~~~
ijpsud
I just did the math on their entry level model because I didn't believe you,
but you're pretty close with that estimate. NewEgg prices:

    
    
      Threadripper 3960X - $1400
      16GB 3200 RAM - $70
      256GB NVMe - $70
      RX 550 - $70
    

= $1600

System76 price = $3700

That said, if you're looking at their higher-end models, I think you still
have a fixed ~$2k markup, and so you're looking at something like $10k vs
$12k, which isn't a big deal for that sort of customer (does save time, after
all).

Side note: I own their AdderWS laptop and am a happy customer.

~~~
TD-Linux
You're missing the motherboard, power supply, case, and cooler in that.

~~~
ijpsud
I don't know why people here assumed that I thought a PC was only composed of
the parts I listed (no case? honestly?). I just listed out what I thought
would comprise 80% or so of the cost. Maybe it's 70%? GGP's estimate is still
not far off.

------
nrclark
Does anybody here have a Thelio? I'm curious as to whether they got the fan-
noise thing sorted out.

------
csmajorfive
I bought a System76 workstation last year. Everything about it is great except
for one big thing that makes me hate using it: the air cooling is terrible and
loud.

My room sounds like a wind tunnel even at idle. The response at the time was
to futz around with fan controller firmware and I never got anywhere.

I don't understand why they don't move to liquid cooling.

~~~
zargon
In my experience it is far easier, faster, and more practical to build a
silent air-cooled system than a silent water cooled one.

~~~
zozbot234
Water cooled systems _will_ leak over time, as well. It's just not worth it
unless you're purely doing it for the "enthusiast" points and don't mind
ending up with a system that's going to take water damage at some point.

------
geuis
Highly recommend anyone considering buying/building a system with this chip to
watch the LTT review.
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=1LaKH5etJoE&t=0s](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=1LaKH5etJoE&t=0s)

It’s a mostly positive review but brings up some caveats for consideration.

------
heelix
Shot that link over to a coworker who was considering building a 3990x. While
many parts could be picked up at MicroCenter, very happy to let someone else
guarantee a build with a 4.8K cpu/mainboard combo. The early days of getting
large memory sets to work with a board were tricky and I wont do that for
someone else.

Really wish my TR4 boxes... had a future beyond the current 2xxx series cpu.
Figured I would swap out the current 1950x and re-use the same water block,
pump, etc on the newer CPU. Hardly worth it for the 2950x, which is more or
less the end of the road for the threadripper boards I have.

~~~
Filligree
Which water block are you currently using?

There was a design issue with the one EKWB original had, so they're giving out
coupons to people who bought them. I found out when I went to look up whether
or not the old one would still work with my new 3960X.

(Turns out the answer is: Yes, but only if I limit the max power a bit.
Possibly that wouldn't be an issue if I'd ever gotten around to installing the
second radiator, but cooling is an issue. Still get 4.3 though.)

~~~
heelix
RayStorm Neo. I figured the pump and XSPC RX480 would carry over. Possibly the
water block. Lord knows the 1950x does not need the cooling I have on it.

~~~
Filligree
The coolers are compatible in general, so assuming the water block doesn't
have any design flaws, you should be fine.

------
leoh
Any info on how this would stack against a Mac Pro of a similar price?

~~~
m0zg
Would run circles around it pretty much. This tops out somewhere around 10K.
With Apple you only get a somewhat decent config by that point, and that's if
you choose not to buy $400 wheels.

------
zaat
I haven't seen what motherboard is used. The storage offered seems to be PCI
gen3 only, which I find as weird given the target use and the support in the
platform for gen4.

They are generally very thin on spec details. Their cases are spectacular,I'll
grant them that.

Just tried the blur motion affect, completed on my machine in 2 minuets and 40
seconds.

~~~
BookPage
what cpu are you running?

~~~
zaat
Ryzen 7 3800X

------
faitswulff
Can an analogous version of any of these benchmarks be performed on macOS?

------
taeric
Odd that the school render doesn't have the letter Ll on the top.

------
svd4anything
[https://www.falcon-nw.com/](https://www.falcon-nw.com/)

Just pay a little more and get a higher quality everything from Falcon NW with
a threadripper in their Talon.

------
lousken
are they actually selling it just with gigabit ethernet? that's bad

~~~
hermitdev
My best guess: because its targeted at home users. Not many home users have
access to greater than 1 GB access. I _think_ my router can link supports 1
GB, but I dont know because I rarely transfer files between my computer (Wife
is Mac, I'm PC/Linux). My comcast DL is only about 150 Mbps. My nearly 8 yr
old PC actually has 1 GBs, but its basically unused.

~~~
lousken
at 4000+$, yea, it's definitely not for home users and those few ethusiats
that will have this at their home will definitely have 10Gbit

also your 8 year old facebook machine might be ok with 1Gbit but definitely
not this 24-64 core beast, people who use these will definitely benefit from
10Gb

it's also not related to internet use as much as connecting it to storage on
local network

edit: with the 64 core i'd go as far as saying that it should have a 40Gbit
option as well

------
webmobdev
Curious - why does it have "Rear Audio - 5 x Audio Jacks"?

~~~
aidenn0
Just a guess, but 7.1 uses 4 stereo jacks, plus a line in.

------
Koshkin
A wooden panel? Air-cooled? Really?

------
peter303
Maybe Apple will do this for MacBooks in the 2030s. Thats about their pace.

------
erokar
Please hire a graphical designer.

